# لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟



## al_vath (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام على  من اتبع الهدى 


هناك  من يدعى ان الله له ولداااااااااااااا


وان كان الله اتخذ ولدا ........... كما يقال فهذا يعنى ان وجود الابن يستلزم زوال الاب


وكلنا  نعلم  علم اليقين ان الله حى لا يموت هو الاول بلا بداية والاخر بلانهاية 



وان الله واحد احد فرد صمد متفرد بذاته وصفاته لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد 



فمن يعتقد ان لله ولدااااا فقد  جعل لله صفة من صفات البشر 
والله سبحانه جلى وتعالى لم يتخذ ذالك 

فما كان عيسى عليه السلام الا نبى مرسل ويخلق الله ما يشاء 
فكما خلق ادام من غير اب او ام خلق عيسى  من ام 


ومن يعتقد ان الله له ولد فقدى اجرى على الله صفات الموت والله سبحانه هو الواحد الذى لا يموت هومن يميت ويحى هو الحى الدائم 


اتوجه اليكم جميعا بحوار عقلانى  فهل  من صاحب عقل


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



al_vath قال:


> هناك من يدعى ان الله له ولداااااااااااااا


 
من هذا الذي يدعي ان الله له ولد؟



> وكلنا نعلم علم اليقين ان الله حى لا يموت هو الاول بلا بداية والاخر بلانهاية
> وان الله واحد احد فرد صمد متفرد بذاته وصفاته لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد


 
هو في حد معترض على هذا الشئ؟




> فمن يعتقد ان لله ولدااااا فقد جعل لله صفة من صفات البشر
> والله سبحانه جلى وتعالى لم يتخذ ذالك


 
من الذي يعتقد هذا الأعتقاد؟



> فما كان عيسى عليه السلام الا نبى مرسل ويخلق الله ما يشاء
> فكما خلق ادام من غير اب او ام خلق عيسى من ام


 

مين عيسى هذا؟




> اتوجه اليكم جميعا بحوار عقلانى فهل من صاحب عقل


 
حوار عقلاني و انت تحاورين بعقائد ليست مسيحية؟
ما لنا و ما لماذكرتيه؟ المسيحية لا تؤمن بحبة مما ذكرتيه
افليس الحوار العقلاني او يبدأ بأن تعرفي ما نؤمن به لتحاورينا فيه؟

بعد كيف حوار عقلاني و انت بنص عقل؟
ربنا يكمل عقلك..


----------



## al_vath (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

كيف حكمت انى بنصف عقل ؟؟؟


وما الشى الذى تؤمنو به 


اليست المسيحية تدعى ان عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



al_vath قال:


> كيف حكمت انى بنصف عقل ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وما الشى الذى تؤمنو به


 
الستي مسلمة؟ هذا الي تلمسته من طريقة كلامك, فالمسلمة بنصف عقل.




> اليست المسيحية تدعى ان عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله


 
من عيسى؟ المسيحية لا تعرف احد اسمه عيسى!

اذا اردت التكلم بالمسيحيات, على الأقل اعرف المصطلحات المسيحية و ناقش بيها.

عامل فيها مثل الي يريد يناقش حوار بالفرنسي وهو لا يتكلم الا العربية,,, اتثقفوا يا بشر...


----------



## samer12 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



al_vath قال:


> كيف حكمت انى بنصف عقل ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وما الشى الذى تؤمنو به
> ...


  هل تريدي نقاشنا عن إيمانك بهذه الحقيقة أم أنك تريدي أن تناقشي قضية من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 أولاً عليك أن تعلمي بماذا تتكلمي ومن ثم تعالي وناقشي ؟؟؟
  Isa 55:8  لأَنَّ أَفْكَارِي لَيْسَتْ أَفْكَارَكُمْ وَلاَ طُرُقُكُمْ طُرُقِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
Isa 55:9  لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ. 
​


----------



## fredyyy (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*al_vath*
*كما يقال فهذا يعنى ان وجود الابن يستلزم زوال الاب*

*ليس في المسيحية قصص أو روايات أو أحاديث أو عن عن عن *

*وبما أنك إستندت على الأقوال .... إستنتاجك أساء لله وحكمت عليه بالزوال *

*إيماننا في المسيحية يستند على الحق الإلهي المكتوب وليس على أقوال الناس وتصرفاتهم*

*+++    ثوابت    +++*​ 
*** ظهور الابن أظهر بقوة قلب الآب المُحب لنا *

*** ظهور الابن لا يحتاج لمن يُثبت أنه قد جاء في الجسد*

*** ظهور الابن ملأ قلب الآب بالسرور حتى وإن لم يفهم الخاطي*

*** ظهور الابن تمم مشيئة الله على الأرض وذلك ما لم يفعله سواه عليها*

*** ظهور الابن أعلن محبته للمؤمنين بنفس مقدار محبة الآب له ومركزهم فيه*


----------



## سارة الشاذلى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*[اولا صباح الخير عليكم جميعا مسحين ومسلمين يا جماعة اللى عايز يقنع حد لازم يتسم بالهدوء لان ببساطة المقتنع بحاجة بجد بيبقى متاكد انه لو اتناقش فيها حيقنع اللى قدامة بالعقل انتوا هاجمتوا الانسة اللى سالت السؤال واتهمتوها بالجهل كان احسن لو فهمتوها براحة لان الدين كله لازم يكون براحة وبالعقل واللى مش عارف مش المفروض اننا ندبحة او نعقبة سلام ونعمة*


----------



## املا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



> [اولا صباح الخير عليكم جميعا مسحين ومسلمين يا جماعة اللى عايز يقنع حد لازم يتسم بالهدوء لان ببساطة المقتنع بحاجة بجد بيبقى متاكد انه لو اتناقش فيها حيقنع اللى قدامة بالعقل



للاسف اختي ساره المشكله ان الشيوخ الذين عمرهم ما قرأوا الانجيل يزرعون في ادمغتكم افكارا خاطئه لتكرهوا المسيحيه لذلك ياتي المسلم ليسال و كانه متاكد ان الله ولد له ابنا ! الشغله بتنرفز يعني 



> انتوا هاجمتوا الانسة اللى سالت السؤال واتهمتوها بالجهل كان احسن لو فهمتوها براحة لان الدين كله لازم يكون براحة وبالعقل واللى مش عارف مش المفروض اننا ندبحة او نعقبة سلام ونعمة



الشباب هون قالوا انها بنصف عقل و الاسلام يوصفها بهذا الوصف و هي ترضى لانها لا زالت مسلمه فقله العقل صفتها التي ترضى بها كونها مسلمه 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*يارب أفتح عيني (سارة الشاذلى , al_vath) لكي يفهموا كلامك*



:94:    :smi102:     :94:​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

++ الأخوة الأعزاء جميعاً 
أرجو أن تعذروا بعضكم بعضاً ، فأحد الطرفين نشأ على أحكام مسبقة ويصعب عليه جداً أن يغيرها ، لأن التفكير ذاته مشكلة ، والطرف الآخر يقول ويعيد بدون فائدة حتى يفقد أعصابه ،فيتصرف بإسلوب لايليق أبداً .
+++ فأرجو أن نسامح بعضنا بعضاً ، فإننا - أولاً وآخراً - أخوة فى البشرية ، وينبغى أن يكون لهذه الكلمة قيمة عظيمة عندنا جميعاً .
++++ وأما بخصوص تعبير " إبن الله " ، فقد أوضح الإخوة أنه ذا معنى روحانى بعيد تماماً عن الجسدانيات ، وبعيد تماماً عن مظنة الزواج والنكاح ، فذلك لا يقوله ولا المعتوهين ، وهو ما لم تقل به المسيحية أبداً - طوال ألفين من السنين - ولا مرة واحدة .
++++ ومثلما يقولون : " على المدعى الإثبات " ، فعلى من يدعى أننا قلنا بهذه السخافات القبيحة ، عليه أن يثبت أننا قلنا ذلك فعلاً ، وإلاّ لأصبح الكلام مجرد إفتراء .
++ وأنا واثق أن ضمائركم لا تقبل أن تفتروا على أحد ، بأن تقوِّلوه ، ما لم يقله .


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*




املا قال:



			للاسف اختي ساره المشكله ان الشيوخ الذين عمرهم ما قرأوا الانجيل يزرعون في ادمغتكم افكارا خاطئه لتكرهوا المسيحيه لذلك ياتي المسلم ليسال و كانه متاكد ان الله ولد له ابنا ! الشغله بتنرفز يعني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس يا استاذ  ولله الحمد شيوخنا وعلمائنا على اطلاع وعلم كبير بكتابكم 

ولله الحمد والفضل نتحاور معكم بعلم ونتكلم بالأدلة الموثقة ولا نقول كلاما مرسلا

هل تذكر ديدات ومناظراته - كلان يصحح لقساوستكم وكأنه يحفظ الكتاب المقدس عن ظهر قلب 
في حين لا يوجد واحد على وجه الأرض منكم يحفظ كتابكم المقدس




			الشباب هون قالوا انها بنصف عقل و الاسلام يوصفها بهذا الوصف و هي ترضى لانها لا زالت مسلمه فقله العقل صفتها التي ترضى بها كونها مسلمه 

فلتكن مباركا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

أين قال الإسلام أن المرأة بنصف عقل أيها الاستاذ؟

هل تقصد شهادة أن شهادة الرجل بشهادة إمرأتين؟

وهل هذا يعني أن  عقل المرأة نصف عقل الرجل؟ كلا

بل معناه أن المرأة عاطفية وعاطفتها تغلب على عقلها في أحيان كثيرة

هل ينكر ذلك عاقل؟ سبحان ربي العظيم

هناك من النساء من تفوق مئات الرجال بعقلها

السيدة عائشة كان يرجع إليها كبار الصحابة لعلمها وفقهها

كفاكم تضليلا وتزويرا وتشويها للحقائق​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



al_vath قال:


> السلام على  من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> هناك  من يدعى ان الله له ولداااااااااااااا
> ...


*و من انت او انتم لتتدخل في حكمة الله و تدعي ان عقلك البشرى المحدود الادراك يستطيع ان يفهم كل حكمة الله و يعلم كل اسراره الالهيه؟؟؟؟
الله لو اراد ان يكون موجودا في الف صوره في لحظه واحده فسوف يستطيع ذلك و لن يستطيع العقل البشري المحدود الفهم ان يفهم كيف استطاع الله ذلك و مجرد اعتراض الانسان علي استطاعة الله كل شئ  هو الكفر بعينه
فيا ايها الانسان القليل الفهم و صاحب العقل المحدود الادراك  ..لا تطلب ان من الخالق القدير الذي صنع هذا العقل بيديه ان تكون كل افعاله و تصرفاته في حدود فهم و ادراك هذا العقل لانه هو وحده من يستطيع ان يوضح لعقلك و من يستطيع ان يمنع التوضيح ايضا اذا اراد
كل ما علي الانسان هو ان يؤمن بقدرة خالقه اللامحدوده و بانه يستطيع كل شئ ..و ان لم تكن تؤمن بذلك  فانت الكافر ... لا نحن​*


----------



## الكومندو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

+++ ثوابت +++

** ظهور الابن أظهر بقوة قلب الآب المُحب لنا 

** ظهور الابن لا يحتاج لمن يُثبت أنه قد جاء في الجسد

** ظهور الابن ملأ قلب الآب بالسرور حتى وإن لم يفهم الخاطي

** ظهور الابن تمم مشيئة الله على الأرض وذلك ما لم يفعله سواه عليها

** ظهور الابن أعلن محبته للمؤمنين بنفس مقدار محبة الآب له ومركزهم فيه 
اريد ان افهم معني كلمة ظهور؟؟؟؟
وما معني تمم مشيئة الله علي الارض؟؟ هل كانت مشيئته ناقصة؟؟
وما معني هذا"ظهور الابن لا يحتاج لمن يُثبت أنه قد جاء في الجسد"؟؟


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*


esambraveheart قال:



و من انت او انتم لتتدخل في حكمة الله و تدعي ان عقلك البشرى المحدود الادراك يستطيع ان يفهم كل حكمة الله و يعلم كل اسراره الالهيه؟؟؟؟
الله لو اراد ان يكون موجودا في الف صوره في لحظه واحده فسوف يستطيع ذلك و لن يستطيع العقل البشري المحدود الفهم ان يفهم كيف استطاع الله ذلك و مجرد اعتراض الانسان علي استطاعة الله كل شئ  هو الكفر بعينه
فيا ايها الانسان القليل الفهم و صاحب العقل المحدود الادراك  ..لا تطلب ان من الخالق القدير الذي صنع هذا العقل بيديه ان تكون كل افعاله و تصرفاته في حدود فهم و ادراك هذا العقل لانه هو وحده من يستطيع ان يوضح لعقلك و من يستطيع ان يمنع التوضيح ايضا اذا اراد
كل ما علي الانسان هو ان يؤمن بقدرة خالقه اللامحدوده و بانه يستطيع كل شئ ..و ان لم تكن تؤمن بذلك  فانت الكافر ... لا نحن​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أخي كلامك صحيح أن العقل البشري لا يمكن أن يحيط بكل حكمة لله تعالى 

لكن  هناك أشياء مستحلية على الله تعالى ولا يمكن أن يفعلها ولا يمكن أن تجوز عليه لأنها تتناقض مع ألوهيته وعظمته وجلاله سبحانه

ومن هذه الأشياء التجسد في أي صورة لأي مخلوق لأن هذا فيه إهانة للرب العظيم وتقليل من شأنه سبحنه - فلا يمكن أن يحدث أبدا

ومن هذا الموت لأن الإله لا يمكن أن يموت أبدا لأنه لو مات لما صلح لأن يكون إلها

ومن هذه الأشياء العدم فلا يجوز على الله أن يفني نفسه وأن يصبح الوجود بلا إله مثلا

أنا سأسألك  وأرجو أن تجيبني

لو كان الله تعالى على حسب فهمكم يفعل أي شيء دون النظر هل يليق بذاته أو مقامه أم لا

هل يمكن لله تعالى أن يحول نفسه الى مخلوق وأن يجعل بدلا منه أي مخلوق آخر  يكون إلها؟ أجب

هل يمكن لله تعالى أن يخرجني خارج ملكه؟ أين سيذهب بي ؟ أجب

هل يمكن لله تعالى يفعل الفواحش مثل الزنا وشرب الخمر مثلا؟ 

أنتظر  اجابتك​*


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ ADADAD*



ADADAD قال:


> *كفاكم تضليلا وتزويرا وتشويها للحقائق*​


*ياليتك أنت تفعل ذلك*
*فضلالك هيئ لك أن تفعل التزرير وتشويه الحقائق*​


ADADAD قال:


> بالعكس يا استاذ ولله الحمد شيوخنا وعلمائنا على اطلاع وعلم كبير بكتابكم



*أعتقد أنك لا تعرف شئ*


ADADAD قال:


> ولله الحمد والفضل نتحاور معكم بعلم ونتكلم بالأدلة الموثقة ولا نقول كلاما مرسلا


*أشك*


ADADAD قال:


> هل تذكر ديدات ومناظراته - كلان يصحح لقساوستكم وكأنه يحفظ الكتاب المقدس عن ظهر قلب


*نفسي أضحك*


ADADAD قال:


> في حين لا يوجد واحد على وجه الأرض منكم يحفظ كتابكم المقدس


*كذبت مرة أخري*
*أتعلم أن الكذب يودي النار*
*من قال لك أننا لا نحفظ كتابنا *
*هههههههههههه*
*لا داعي للتضليل يا مسلم*
*نحن نحيا بكتابنا الأعظم*
*الكتاب الذي أنار العالم*
*ولو علي الحفظ *
*الحفظ سهل ما أنت دارس وحافظ بس مش فاهم*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ ADADAD*


ADADAD قال:


> *ومن هذه الأشياء التجسد في أي صورة لأي مخلوق لأن هذا فيه إهانة للرب العظيم وتقليل من شأنه سبحنه - فلا يمكن أن يحدث أبدا
> *



*من قال لك يا مسلم أن التجسد كان خلق *
*مش بقولك يكفي تضليل وجهل وووووووووووبتقول دارس*​


ADADAD قال:


> *ومن هذا الموت لأن الإله لا يمكن أن يموت أبدا لأنه لو مات لما صلح لأن يكون إلها*​*
> *



*ومين قلك يا مسلم أن الله يموت*
*جهل تاني وعدم فهم تاني*
*حافظ بس*​


ADADAD قال:


> *ومن هذه الأشياء العدم فلا يجوز على الله أن يفني نفسه وأن يصبح الوجود بلا إله مثلا*​*
> *



*تاني هبل*
*مين قال الله فني نفسه*
*ربنا يخلي الشيوخ ال حفظين*​


ADADAD قال:


> *هل يمكن لله تعالى أن يخرجني خارج ملكه؟ أين سيذهب بي ؟ أجب*​*
> *


*
**عروستي*​


ADADAD قال:


> *هل يمكن لله تعالى يفعل الفواحش مثل الزنا وشرب الخمر مثلا؟ *​*
> *



*يا مسلم *
*من قال لك أننا نقول أن الله زني وشرب الخمر*
*أتعرف أنت ما تقول والا بس خفظ يا مسلم*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

أنت مشرف والمفروض تكون قدوة ويكون عندك عدل وانصاف واتزان ولا تكون مهرجا بهذا الشكل

أنا سألت هذه الأسئلة للزمكم الحجة

والآن أسال - لماذا لا  يفني الله نفسه؟

لماذا لا يموت؟

لماذا لا يزني ويشرب الخمر؟

أليس هو على كل شيء قدير؟

وأنتم تقولون أنه يفعل أي شيء - أليس كذلك؟

اذا كان يفعل أي شيء فلماذا لا يزني ويشرب الخمر ويظلم ويموت ويفنى؟ أجيبوا

​


----------



## الكومندو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

لماذا حذف ردي علي فريدي؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ ADADAD*


ADADAD قال:


> أنت مشرف والمفروض تكون قدوة ويكون عندك عدل وانصاف واتزان ولا تكون مهرجا بهذا الشكل​




*بص سيبك من القدوة*
*أنت قدوتك نبيك صح فمش مهم أنا*
*المهم تظهر أخلاق نبيك بالعقل *
*أنت هنا سائل ونحن نجيب فقط*
*هذا دورك فقط لا تتعداه*​


ADADAD قال:


> أنا سألت هذه الأسئلة للزمكم الحجة​



*أي حجة *
*عامة هجوبك*​


ADADAD قال:


> والآن أسال - لماذا لا يفني الله نفسه؟​
> لماذا لا يموت؟​
> لماذا لا يزني ويشرب الخمر؟​
> أليس هو على كل شيء قدير؟​




*وهل هذا يتناسب مع كماله*
*الموت هذا كان عقاب الله للإنسان الذي خلق علي صورته وكماله *
*في بر ونقاوه وكمال وقداسة وخلود*
*أما عندما أخطأ الإنسان كان العقاب الموت ولا الموت الجسدي فقط بل والأبدي ايضاً والأنفصال عن الله والوجود معه*

*فكيف يموت الله أذن*

*أما بالنسبة للزنا وشرب الخمر *
*هذا من أثر الخطية وفعلها*
*فالشيطان عندما جعل الإنسان يطئ فسدت طبيعة الإنسان *
*وصار يفعل الشر لأن النور لم يعد معه*

*وبالنسبة للقدرة يا مسلم*
*هل القدرة هنا علي الله الكامل القدوس تعطيه أن يفعل الشر *
*وهو خلي منه*

*يارب تفهم*​


ADADAD قال:


> وأنتم تقولون أنه يفعل أي شيء - أليس كذلك؟​



 
*هل تقولون أنتم غير ذلك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ كومندو*


الكومندو قال:


> لماذا حذف ردي علي فريدي؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*حذف عن طريق الخطأ*
*وها هو الأن موجود*
*أعتذر أخ كومندو علي ذلك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الكومندو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

شكرا لاعادة الرد


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*


وهل هذا يتناسب مع كماله​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سلام لما الإنسان يرجع الى عقله السليم وفطرته الصافية

أرايت ماذا تقول؟
تقول ( وهل هذا يتناسب مع كماله

جميل جدا - وأنا أقول لك الآن أيها العاقل :
وهل ادعاء أن الله تعالى قد تجسد في صورة انسان وفعل كما يفعل الإنسان ثم بعد ذلك مات مصلوبا كأي مجرم هل كل ذلك لا يتنافى مع كمال الله تعالى وجلاله؟



أما عندما أخطأ الإنسان كان العقاب الموت ولا الموت الجسدي فقط بل والأبدي ايضاً والأنفصال عن الله والوجود معه

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا تقصد بالإنفصال عن الله ؟أنتظر الجواب الواضح المقنع



فكيف يموت الله أذن

أنقر للتوسيع...

والله هذا السؤال أنتم ملزمون بالإجابة عليه لأنكم تزعمون ذلك وتقولون أن الله مات وصلب فداء للبشرية

فإذا كان مات على الحقيقة فإذا لا يصلح أن يكون إلها لأن الإله لا يموت

وإن كان مات وهما وليس حقيقة فإذا ، الله ضحك على الناس وخدعهم  وقال لهم أنه مات من أجلهم والحقيقة أنه لم يمت




وبالنسبة للقدرة يا مسلم
هل القدرة هنا علي الله الكامل القدوس تعطيه أن يفعل الشر 
وهو خلي منه

يارب تفهم

أنقر للتوسيع...





			[/SIZE] 
هل تقولون أنتم غير ذلك[/]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ما انريد أن نوصله لكم
وهو - ليس معنى أن الله على كل شيء قدير أن يفعل كل شيء 
فهو سبحانه لا يفعل إلا الأشياء الربانية التي تليق بذاته وكماله وجلاله سبحانه

وبالتالي عندما نقول أن الله تعالى لا يمكن أن يموت أو أن يتجسد في انسان نكون محقين في ذلك لأن هذه الأعمال تتنافى مع كماله وجلاله وعظمته عز وجل

وبالتالي لا يحق لكم أن تقولوا لنا لا تعترضوا على حكمة الله وأفعال الله

أتمنى أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة​*


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ ADADAD*


ADADAD قال:


> *يا سلام لما الإنسان يرجع الى عقله السليم وفطرته الصافية*​*
> *



*ويا سلام لما يحاول الإنسان أن يفهم ويتححر من عقليته المظلمة*​


ADADAD قال:


> *أرايت ماذا تقول؟*
> *تقول ( وهل هذا يتناسب مع كماله*​
> *جميل جدا - وأنا أقول لك الآن أيها العاقل :*
> *وهل ادعاء أن الله تعالى قد تجسد في صورة انسان وفعل كما يفعل الإنسان ثم بعد ذلك مات مصلوبا كأي مجرم هل كل ذلك لا يتنافى مع كمال الله تعالى وجلاله؟*​*
> *



*أسألك أنا *
*هل يتنافي تجسده الخالي من الخطية مع كماله ؟؟؟*
*رد بعقل*​


ADADAD قال:


> *ماذا تقصد بالإنفصال عن الله ؟أنتظر الجواب الواضح المقنع*​*
> *



*الأنفصال عن الله لا يعني أنه كان من طبيعته أو ملصقاً لهأنما يعني أنه أنفصل عنه وترك محضره المقدس*
*فالله بكماله كان يتعامل مع الإنسان الكامل "قل الخطية"*
*فالأنفصال أتي عندما طرد الإنسان من محضر الله بسبب خطيته*
*وفي الحياه العامة *
*انت عندما تخطئ تنفصل عن الله الذي يحبك لأنك ترفضه وترفض محبته لك*​


ADADAD قال:


> *والله هذا السؤال أنتم ملزمون بالإجابة عليه لأنكم تزعمون ذلك وتقولون أن الله مات وصلب فداء للبشرية*
> *فإذا كان مات على الحقيقة فإذا لا يصلح أن يكون إلها لأن الإله لا يموت*​*وإن كان مات وهما وليس حقيقة فإذا ، الله ضحك على الناس وخدعهم وقال لهم أنه مات من أجلهم والحقيقة أنه لم يمت
> *


*
**يا مسلم نحن لا نقول أن الله مات*
*هل لك بدليل يا مسلم والا هو تلفيق*
*وبلاش تفسيرات غبية يا من تحفظ فقط*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

++ما يتنافى مع الكمال هو الأعمال الخسيسة ، كالكذب والخبث ... إلخ ، وأما أن يقوم بأعمال المحبة والفداء ، فما العيب فى ذلك ؟ 
++تقول : هل موت الله حقيقى أم كذب ؟ أقول لسيادتك إننا لا نقول أن الله يموت ، ولا نقول أن الله يكذب .ولكننا نقول أن الله إتحد بمعجزة - تفوق العقول - بالناسوت ، فأصبح ناسوتاً خصوصياً له ، فأصبح ينسب له - أدبياً - كل ما ينسب لهذا الناسوت الخصوصى ، ويمكن تقريب الأمر بتشبيه - مع الفارق طبعاً - بأن من يخدش ملابس الملك ، أو يقذف عليها بالأوحال ، يُـعتبر أنه أهان الملك ذاته ، وأكرر أن التشبيه مع الفارق .


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*ADADAD*
*فإذا كان مات على الحقيقة فإذا لا يصلح أن يكون إلها لأن الإله لا يموت*

*ومن طلب منك أن ُتقيِّم أعمال الله ؟*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*....... ، الله ضحك على الناس وخدعهم وقال لهم أنه مات من أجلهم والحقيقة أنه لم يمت*

*إحترس عن من تتكلم وإنتقي الألفاظ حتى لا تؤذي نفسك*

*فالله لا يضحك عل الناس ... لكن قلبه ممتلئ بالحب من نحوهم*

*فهو     :36_3_19:   وليس     :15_3_35[1]:*

*هل فهمت طبيعة الله وهل تقبل حبة*​


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*



			يا مسلم نحن لا نقول أن الله مات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هل لك بدليل يا مسلم والا هو تلفيق*
> *وبلاش تفسيرات غبية يا من تحفظ فقط؟؟؟*


*سبحان ربي العظيم *

*اسمع كتابك ماذا يقول يا استاذ*

*1 تس 4: 14    لانه ان كنا نؤمن ان يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله ايضا معه*
*من هو يسوع؟ أليس هو الله كما تعتقدون؟*

*اذا كتابك يقول صراحة أن الله مات اليس كذلك؟*
*أم أنك تكذب كتابك وتكفر به؟*


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*الأعمال الخسيسة - وهل صلبه وبصق اليهود عليه عمل كريم يا عاقل؟*​ 
*اهانة الإله تعتبره عملا كريما وليس خسيسا؟ سبحان الله*​ 
*يا عاقل أيهما أرحم وأشرف، موت آدم أم موت الإله وإهانته والبصق عليه؟*​ 
*فليمت أدم وألف من أدم بل فليمت الخلق جميعا ولا يهان رب العالمين ولا يكون بهذا المنزلة الوضيعة*​ 
**************
*أخر تحذير لك يا مسلم*
*تم التحرير بواسطة المشرف*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*ADADAD*
*تس 4: 14 *
*لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مَاتَ وَقَامَ، فَكَذَلِكَ الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ سَيُحْضِرُهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ*
*من هو يسوع؟ أليس هو الله كما تعتقدون؟*

*لا تخلط بين الألفاظ*

*يسوع مات ..... الجسد ( الدم واللحم ) وليس الله بلاهوته (يجب أن ُتميِّز)*

*وأنت تقول الله مات .... خطأ خطأ خطأ خطأ ...... ركِّز*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*من هو يسوع؟ أليس هو الله كما تعتقدون؟*

*ليس إعتقاد بل الكتاب المقدس يقول المسيح مات من أجلنا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اذا كتابك يقول صراحة أن الله مات اليس كذلك؟*

*تعبير غير دقيق عن الله من شخص لا يعرف الله*

*فاللهوت لا يموت*


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*ADADAD*
*وهل صلبه وبصق اليهود عليه عمل كريم يا عاقل؟*

*بدون إستخدام يا عاقل أو مجنون *

*الآلام التي تعرض لها المسيح هي لإثبات مدي كراهية الانسان لطرق الله للخلاص *

*ورغم كل ما تعرض له المسيح من الآم وتحديات وسخرية لم يتراجع عن فداء الانسان*

*فالشيطان لم يكن يُريد الفداء للانسان ... وأيضاً في الصليب سُلِبَ سلطانه على المؤمنين*

*فالمسيحي الحقيقي لا يسكن فيه الشيطان ولكنه يستطيع أن يطرده من الآخرين*

**** قوة إلهنا فينا عظيمة ****​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*

ADADAD قال:







			يا أخي كلامك صحيح أن العقل البشري لا يمكن أن يحيط بكل حكمة لله تعالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا لماذا لا تؤمن مادام كلامي صحيح؟؟؟ اقول لك انا ماذا يمنعك من الايمان
افقك ضيق و لا تستطيع ان تصدق اصلا ان الله موجود  و تريد ان  تراه محسوسا ملموسا مرئيا امام اعينكم لكي تؤمنوا حقا بوجوده و الا ان كان الله و اعمال الله  تفوق  مقدرتك العقليه في الفهم و الادراك  اذا فانت لاتصدق حقا انه موجود و انه قادر  علي كل شئ




			لكن  هناك أشياء مستحلية على الله تعالى ولا يمكن أن يفعلها ولا يمكن أن تجوز عليه لأنها تتناقض مع ألوهيته وعظمته وجلاله سبحانه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ما يصوره لك عقلك البشري  لكن الله يستطيع كل شئ و نحن لم نقول ان الله يستطيع عمل كل شئ حتي الفواحش كما ذكرت بلسانك المجدف الظالم الذي لا يستحي ...كل هذا التجديف  والكلام الملئ بالالحاد تقوله لمجرد ان تثبت نظريه معينه تريد اثباتها وهي علي  حد قولكم ان الله لم يتخذ له ولدا- لتخرج بالنتيجه النهائيه ان دينك هو الصحيح و معتقدات الاخرين خاطئه و لو اضطررت ان تقلل من عظمة الخالق في سبيل اثبات نظريتك




			ومن هذه الأشياء التجسد في أي صورة لأي مخلوق لأن هذا فيه إهانة للرب العظيم وتقليل من شأنه سبحنه - فلا يمكن أن يحدث أبدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايضا هذا ما تعتقدوه انتم  ..لكن هل دخلتم انتم في علم الله و ارادته؟؟؟
ومن انتم لتقولون لله لا تفعل هذا يا رب لانه لا يليق بك ان تفعله لاننا نحن جبلة يديك الذين خلقتنا من تراب نري انه لا يليق بك ان تتجسد و تتخذ صورة المخلوق ؟؟؟ الم تسال نفسك لماذا يمكن ان يفعل الله ما يريده هو بدون اخذ الاذن من البشر و منكم انتم المسلمين بالاخص؟؟؟؟؟؟
حقا..انتم تريدون ان تحاسبوا الله العظيم القدره علي قدرته




			ومن هذا الموت لأن الإله لا يمكن أن يموت أبدا لأنه لو مات لما صلح لأن يكون إلها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الموت الذي تقصده انت هو موت الجسد الفاني و فناؤه و الذي لاتستطيع عقولكم المظلمه ان تتخيل موتا اخر سواه  لانكم في الحقيقه لاتؤمنون بوجود الروح و لاتؤمنون الا بوجود الجسد و ما يخص الجسد..و هذا هو ما يؤمن به الفانون الارضيون..فكيف تطلب ان تفهم السماويات و انت لا تؤمن الا بالارض و ما خرج من ترابها و ما يعود الي ترابها
روح الله يا من تتكلم بالجهل و التجديف في كل كلمه ينطق بها لسانك -لا تموت ابدا ...و هي الروح نفسها التي اتخذت صورة الانسان و تجسدت فيه  ليصبح الله محسوسا ملموسا لذوى القلوب المظلمه و العقول المجدفه حتي اذا راوه يسير بينهم و يصنع معجزات لا يمكن ان يصنعها سوي الله الذي يسمعون عنه كانتهار الطبيعه و شفاء العميان و اقامة الموتي من القبور بعد ان انتنوا  -يؤمنوا بوجوده و يؤمنوا به ...و لكن حتي برغم هذا كله لم يصدقوا و لم يؤمنوا  و لهذا امسكوا من ظنوه يدعي تجديفا انه الله و انه ابن الله و جلدوا جسده و صلبواجسده و قتلوه و هو للنهايه سمح لهم بهذا كله  حتي عندما يقوم من بين الاموات بنفسه يصدقوا ان من صلبوا و قتلوا جسده و دفنوه  لم يكن سوى الاله الذي تجسد اخذا صورة انسان ليجعلهم يؤمنون به...و مع هذا كله  لم يؤمن سوى من فتح الله اعينهم ليؤمنوا
اقسم ان المسيح لو اتي لكم بنفسه يا امة الاسلام فسوف تصلبونه  ليس فقط كما صلبه اليهود  بل ستصلبونه مئات المرات  لان قلوبكم اغلظ من قلوب اليهود الاف المرات




			ومن هذه الأشياء العدم فلا يجوز على الله أن يفني نفسه وأن يصبح الوجود بلا إله مثلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الم اقل لك انك علي استعداد حتي للتجديف علي الله في سبيل اثبات نظريتك





			هل يمكن لله تعالى يفعل الفواحش مثل الزنا وشرب الخمر مثلا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت باين عليك بتستعبط​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**​**​*


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*هل يمكن لله تعالى يفعل الفواحش مثل الزنا وشرب الخمر مثلا؟ *

*عزيزي esambraveheart. إن السائل لا يستعبط لكنه يبحث عن إله على هواه*

*يشجعه على الشر كما يشتهي قلبة هو*

*متى  12 : 35 *

*اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ. 
*


----------



## Prety Girl (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*سلام المسيح

صراحة لا تعليق

ردود الاخوة جميلة جدا وقامت بالواجب
لكني اعتقد انك يا صاحب الموضوع تريد التوصل الى شيء اخر
فانصحك بعدم النقاش في مواضيع لا تفهم فيها
والا تتفوه بمثل هذا الكلام الذي قلته عن ربنا يسوع المسيح 

لانه محبنا وفادينا ومخلصنا .... وهو قادر على كل شيء

واتمنى لك الهداية ("اغفر لهم يا ابتي فهم لا يعلمون ما يفعلون")

بحفظ ربنا يسوع المسيح ورعايته
*::هدهد::*​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

+الأخ الفاضل Adadad 
هل شتـْم الملحدين لله ، أسقط كرامة الله ؟؟ بل وهل شتمك للشمس سيطفئ نور الشمس ؟؟
+++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، الله غير قابل للتأثر بأى شيئ ، هو  أعلى من الشمس التى تعجز عن أن تطولها بإهانتك ، هو أطهر من شعاع الشمس التى تخترق الأوحال ، فلا ينالها الوحل ، بل هى التى تجففه ، فكم وكم يكون الله القادر القدير .
++++++ إنك تتخيل أنك تدافع عن كرامة الله بكلامك هذا ، ولكن الحقيقة هى أن كرامة الله لا تتأثر ، ولكن ضياؤها يزداد فى عيوننا نحن ، كلما تفكرنا فى محبته ،،،،، بينما تنطفئ عيوننا عن معاينتها ، كلما تصورنا الله فى صورة المتجبر المتعجرف المؤذى الذى يحابى أتباعه ويتستر على نجاساتهم ويسرع لتنفيذ نزواتهم . هذا هو الذى يحجب كرامة الله عن عيوننا نحن ، ولكنه لا يطولها هى ، لأن كرامة الله لا خوف عليها ، فإنها ليست كرامة من زجاج ، بل أصلب من الحجر الصلد  :- [ ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ، ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ]
++++++ فبدلاً من التباكى على كرامة الله ، فلنسعى لتمجيد إسمه القدوس ، بإتباعنا للحق بلا  تجاوزات ، وللقداسة بلا  إباحات ، وللصدق بلا إستثناءات ، فإن هذا هو الذى يمجد إسمه حقاً .


----------



## mzyon (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

مين عيسى هذا؟





الحمد الله على نعمة العقل يعني الحين تعبد ولانت داري وين راسك من رجولك


عيسى هذا ابن مريم 

بجد انك تيس ومخبل ياروك


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*MZYON*

*الله يكمل عقلك يا...... يا ...... يا ...... انتي وابتك*

*شكراً على الشتيمة .... *

*وهل الله عندما يهدي الناس يهديهم بأن يكونوا شتامين *

*هذة الكلمات عنوان لعقيدتك*


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



mzyon قال:


> مين عيسى هذا؟
> 
> 
> الحمد الله على نعمة العقل يعني الحين تعبد ولانت داري وين راسك من رجولك
> ...


 
انا قلت لا اعرف عيسى لان اسمه غير موجود بالكتاب المقدس

اما عن شتيمتك, فالاناء ينضح بما فيه
الرب يسامحك و ينور عقلك

اغلط في روك بقدر ما تستطيع لكن لم اسمح لك بالتعدي على اي عضو اخر

راجع نفسك و تصرفاتك..


----------



## مبعا (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

لم يكن الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة رسول من الله يتلو صحفا مطهرة فيها كتب قيمة وما تفرق الذين اوتوا الكتاب الا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة وما امروا الا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الذكاء وذلك دين القيمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



> بجد انك تيس ومخبل ياروك


 
فعلا انت تستاهل الطرد من المنتدى لان هذا المنتدى لا يحوي انسان زيك 

لماذا تسب  روك   انت زي نبيك 

حبيبي روك محترم وليس زيك قليل الادب


----------



## fredyyy (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*مبعا*

*ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الذكاء *

*لمن ليس هو الله وعنه هم بعداء *

*الله لا يغشَّه أحد أتريد أن تحسب الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها*

*فكل ما فعلت 10 خطايا تمحُها حسنة واحدة *

*الخطية الواحدة في حق الله ثمنها حياة الانسان ( لأن الله غير محدود )*

*ولن يستطيع الانسان الخاطي أن يُقدم لله حسنات *

*بأيدي نجسة بسبب الخطية*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

++ الإخوة الأحباء مقدمى الأسئلة
++++ الشتائم والسباب ليست من أخلاقياتنا ، فلا يمكن أن نرد عليها بالمثل ، بل نرد عليها -- كما أمرنا إلهنا القدوس -- بطلب الصفح والغفران والشفاء من سلطان إبليس الشتـّام والمؤذى .
++++ كما أن الشتائم لا تغير الحقائق ، بل يغيرها البحث الأمين والمناقشة المخلصة للحق وحده .
++++ بينما تحويل الأمر إلى " خناقة " ، لا يليق بالمفكرين ، بل إنه وسيلة الرعاع ، الذين يفرضون أنفسهم بالضرب والشتم ، وحتى بالقتل .
+++++ فأرجو من الإخوة الذين يطرحون الأسئلة أن يراعوا ضميرهم ، وأن تكون أسئلتهم بإخلاص ، بحثاً عن الحقيقة ، إبتغاءً لوجه الله وحده ، لأنه هو : " الحق " .   + وعفا الله عما سلف .


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



> ++ الإخوة الأحباء مقدمى الأسئلة
> ++++ الشتائم والسباب ليست من أخلاقياتنا ، فلا يمكن أن نرد عليها بالمثل ، بل نرد عليها -- كما أمرنا إلهنا القدوس -- بطلب الصفح والغفران والشفاء من سلطان إبليس الشتـّام والمؤذى .
> ++++ كما أن الشتائم لا تغير الحقائق ، بل يغيرها البحث الأمين والمناقشة المخلصة للحق وحده .
> ++++ بينما تحويل الأمر إلى " خناقة " ، لا يليق بالمفكرين ، بل إنه وسيلة الرعاع ، الذين يفرضون أنفسهم بالضرب والشتم ، وحتى بالقتل .
> +++++ فأرجو من الإخوة الذين يطرحون الأسئلة أن يراعوا ضميرهم ، وأن تكون أسئلتهم بإخلاص ، بحثاً عن الحقيقة ، إبتغاءً لوجه الله وحده ، لأنه هو : " الحق " . + وعفا الله عما سلف .


 
فعلا كلام منطقي شكرا يا مكرم على هذا الكلام المؤدب وانشاء الله يسمع منك الاعضاء المسلمين لان هذا المنتدى هو منتى للنقاش جول  وليس للسب والشتم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

شكراً لك أخى الحبيب رامى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويستجب لصلاتك عن إخوتنا الأحباء ، الذين نتمنى لهم كل الخير من كل قلوبنا .


----------



## peace the best (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الى المسلمين احب ان اقول اني تعلمت من الإسلام ان لا نسب من خالفنا
بل نتحاور معه بالحسنى 
قال النبي محمد (ص): ( لا تكونوا قوما سبابين )
و قال إيضا : (إنما بعثت لكي اتمم مكارم الاخلاق)
فالسباب ليس وسيلة لإقناع الأخر بأفكارك
بل تزيده نفورا منك و من افكارك
فمن يسب و يشتم  يكون منتميا للإسلام بالإسم فقط
فأتمنى على اخوتى في الدين (كوني مسلم )
إن ارادوا الحوار أن يكون الحوار موضوعي و علمي 
و هادئ و بعيد عن السباب و الشتيمة

أما بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فحسب ما علمته من قراءتي للعهدين و قراءة المؤلفات المسيحية
ان المسيحين لا يعبدون 3 آله بل إله واحد له 3 أقانيم
اما إطلاق لفظة الإبن فليس معناها الإبن البيولوجي(العياذ بالله)
بل يقولون انه تعبير مجازي و كذلك لفظة (الاب)
و إن كان ملاحظات على مشاركتي او اي معلومات غير صحيحة فأخبروني بها 
و السلام عليكم جميعا


----------



## الفتاة العربيه (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*الاسلام دين حق

لا اله الا الله =)*


----------



## fredyyy (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

*الفتاة العربيه*

*واين هو الحق في مبادئ ليست من إله الحق*

*لقد قالها المسيح أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة *

*ولم يقلها آخر سواه*​


----------



## انت الفادي (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*



peace the best قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الى المسلمين احب ان اقول اني تعلمت من الإسلام ان لا نسب من خالفنا
> بل نتحاور معه بالحسنى
> قال النبي محمد (ص): ( لا تكونوا قوما سبابين )
> ...



عزيزي بيس ذا بست

بالفعل نحن لا نقول انه هناك 3 الهة بل هو اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم و هذا هو الايمان المسيحي الحقيقي.
فأنت تناولت ثلاث نقاط بطريقة صحيحة و هي 
1. لا يوجد 3 الهة بل اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم.
2. الابن لا تعني الابن البيولوجي او الوليد لابيه.
3. ان لفظ الاب هو ايضا لا يعني انه الاب البيولوجي بل هو المعني المعنوي و ليس اللفظي.

و اشكرك كثيرا علي فهمك هذا و هذا بالفعل هو الايمان المسيحي فنحن لا نأخذ الله بمعلومات سطحية بل الله اعطانا و سمح لنا ان نتعمق في طبيعته..و لا ان تكون معلوماتنا عنه مجرد معلومات سطحية.

و اتمني من كل مسلم ان يتحاور معنا من عقيدتنا و ايماننا الحقيقيين و ليس من ما يعتقد هو انه ايماننا و عقيدتنا.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا يقبل الله ن يكون له ولدا؟؟*

الأخ الحبيب fredyyy 
إسمحلى أن أتحدث بدالة المحبة والإخوة فى الرب . 
فأرجو من سيادتك أن تعلـّْى شأن الإحتمال فوق المصارحة   ، فكلمة الأخت تعبـِّر عمـّا وُلدت وعاشت فيه طول عمرها ، وهى لا تستطيع أن تقبل بغيره ، بل إن ذلك يـُحدث صدمة فى الأشخاص الضعفاء .
+++ فأرجو الرحمة ، لأنه مكتوب أن الرحمة تفتخر على الحكم . 
ش++ وأعيد الإستسماح فيما قلته ، فإنه بدالة المحبة ، والرب يحفظك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك كلها .


----------

